# Anyone know who PetMaltese.com is?



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It looks like a pretty good website on maltese as pets, but they are using Shoni's picture without my knowledge or permission. Marj's Lady too.:angry:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I checked with Network Solutions and the owner's name and contact info is listed. Click here and type in the URL and it'll give all contact info:

WHOIS Search for Domain Registration Information | Network Solutions

If the link doesn't work, just go to Network Solutions and then click on "Whois".

The owner's name is Alisa Chagnon and she is in MA.

A quick Google search turned up that she is a freelance writer and also owns http://www.petpom.com/ and http://www.allboxerinfo.com/ 
Look at the bottom of her Pom home page and there are links to all her sites for quite a few breeds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They used Lady's picture without my permission, too. I contacted her last night and told her to take it down. She emailed me back and asked for permission. I told her to take it down again, but it is still up.

Several of the pictures on the website look familiar to me, especially the little birthday Malt on the Age page page. Anyone recognize her?

Everyone should check to see if their picture was stolen, too.

Pet Maltese | Maltese Information Center


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Since she is using pictures from SM, I wondered if she is a member here?:mellow:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Since she is using pictures from SM, I wondered if she is a member here?:mellow:


She might have joined to get access to pics but she doesn't appear to be a Maltese owner... just a writer with lots of pet sites, so she can have lots of Google ads. Her phone number is on the Whois info so you may want to call her to have her remove your pic.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> They used Lady's picture without my permission, too. I contacted her last night and told her to take it down. She emailed me back and asked for permission. I told her to take it down again, but it is still up.
> 
> Several of the pictures on the website look familiar to me, especially the little birthday Malt on the Age page page. Anyone recognize her?
> 
> ...


Makes me wonder if what she wrote is original or also "stolen".


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Good point, Sher.

I can't seem to see the pictures, do you have to click all of the links in order to see every one? I'm a nerd, thus, I don't click on links unless I know for sure that it's safe.

Thanks,

Allie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sandcastles said:


> Good point, Sher.
> 
> I can't seem to see the pictures, do you have to click all of the links in order to see every one? I'm a nerd, thus, I don't click on links unless I know for sure that it's safe.
> 
> ...


 On the left side of the webpage, click on "Halos and Points"


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's the link: PetMaltese | Maltese Information Center |Halos & Points


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh wow, I'd be upset too. It's one thing is someone ASKS your permission, but its a whole other thing to go ahead and steal someones picture.

I wonder about that too, I mean unless you have a copyright on all your pictures, how do you prove they are yours? I mean I know you KNOW they are, and we know they are. But as for people stealing pictures on the internet, how does one person over the other prove they are theirs? I wonder about that too with some of my pictures. Especially ones I take a long time on with setting up props and everything, I'd hate for someone to pass them off as their own.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I got an email from Alisa this morning and told her again to take Lady's picture down. It's still up! Grrrr! :smmadder:

I just sent another emial demanding she take the picture down NOW!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I really don't like it when people take *without asking*. If it is ok with the picture owner, it is fine, you can take and use. If not, why don't they go take the time and effort and snap their very own pictures!!!!!

I hope Shoni and Lady's photos get down very soon!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Even though I don't know for sure, I think I know how she got the pictures. I did a search yesterday for a tartar control product, and guess what popped up on Google? A link to my thread from SM on tartar and tooth brushing! This means that all of our threads, posts, and probably pictures, too are all over the web for everyone to see. I'm sure not happy about this.:angry:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my word!!!:exploding::exploding: Go to Google Images and type in the box "Maltese dogs on spoiled maltese forum" ALL of our fluffs are on there! :angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not sure how effective this would be if people really don't care if they steal someone's pictures but you can check it out and decide if it's something you want to look into. There is quite a bit of free watermarking for online photos if you're interested.

How to Watermark Your Photos


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Gia said:


> I'm not sure how effective this would be if people really don't care if they steal someone's pictures but you can check it out and decide if it's something you want to look into. There is quite a bit of free watermarking for online photos if you're interested.
> 
> How to Watermark Your Photos


Yep, I was going to start adding my name to Aolani's photos - just haven't gotten arount to it yet.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Oh my word!!!:exploding::exploding: Go to Google Images and type in the box "Maltese dogs on spoiled maltese forum" ALL of our fluffs are on there! :angry::angry::angry:


I did a search took 24 seconds for several pages to appear of SM babies. Stacy/Marina recent win with Emma, Michelle's caricature of Maltese, Brit's Cosy, Lucy, the icon for the Shelter Contest, Kat's camel's, even the age banner time lines. There must be a common thread other then the SM forum for these to appear through Google Images because there are other sites there as well. It's kind of scary...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think it's really creepy actually but it is a public forum. So anybody and everybody has access to your photos and whatever you write.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> I think it's really creepy actually but it is a public forum. So anybody and everybody has access to your photos and whatever you write.


Yes, this is a public forum, but I was thinking more in terms of photobucket, MySpace, or Facebook when I mentioned a common thread. I went through 15 pages of Google Image, never did I see a photo of my Star, but I don't belong to any of the aforementioned social sites, and I have never used photobucket. Just think there is another common thread other then SM.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I got an email from Alisa this morning and told her again to take Lady's picture down. It's still up! Grrrr! :smmadder:
> 
> I just sent another emial demanding she take the picture down NOW!


 
Marj, I just had to tell you, how angry it makes me, the way she used Lady's picture and what she said. HOW DARE SHE. And not know the Lady is all of our Queens, and you are the best Mommy in the world. Lady looks awesome and it's all because of you.

Lady is special to me for several reasons and I love her dearly.

I know she used other furbabies as well, and I am sorry for that.

She just better take down Lady's picture!!!

Love you and Lady Marj.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Not only are my fluffs on Google images, but also when I type in "Bijou and Casanova" on Google, there are TEN pages of results of almost everything I've ever written about my fluffs and me. This is soooo beyond creepy.:exploding:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Guys, as Yung has said and really you should know ... EVERYTHING you say in a public forum on the Internet is PUBLIC ... this is not a private place to communicate. Google scans the site and picks up the posts.

In fact, the Search function was broken on the Purse Forum for about a week a while back and while it was down, we could search for threads by using Google... they were all there.

If your photos on Photobucket are "Public" then anyone can see them and take them. I have all my albums as private ... same with Facebook .. are your albums public or private? If you don't want your photos taken, you need to lock 'em down!

So, just watch what you say and use the Contributors Forum for things you want to keep private. And watermark your photos.

Now when someone takes a photo and uses it for their own profit ... that is different than it just appearing on Google... and we need to try to get the photos removed.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hate how some ppl will just take ur pics, and about googling , i just googled dolce from spoiled maltese , and so many post came up , even my mouse problem post ... hmmm .. i know this is a public forum but is there a way to make our post private?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found that Google can bring up any relavent post tht matches an inquiery. You can also enter Maltese in Google images,which is probably what she did and find many of our pictures in Google images.
If they're going to use those images,the very ;east they can do is ASK and give CREDIT to the image's origin.
I would watermark images,many artists do that,it can still be edited out,but it takes a lot of time and you can still tell it was watermarked. Most will simply move on and not bother to take the time.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I just had no clue that having two fluffs on SM with semi-unique names would be so googlicious. 10 pages of results?????


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> Guys, as Yung has said and really you should know ... EVERYTHING you say in a public forum on the Internet is PUBLIC ... this is not a private place to communicate. Google scans the site and picks up the posts.
> 
> In fact, the Search function was broken on the Purse Forum for about a week a while back and while it was down, we could search for threads by using Google... they were all there.
> 
> ...


that happened to me a lady took pics of my dog and used them to make these purses and sold them for $160 each I think the price was. I showed up at a yorkie specialty show and saw some lady walking around with this purse and said - hey those are my dogs where did you get it? She bought it at a boutique. The woman was selling business card holders, purses, etc on the internet and in stores. There was nothing I could do as the photographer owned the pic and photographer did not give her permission either so she went after her. I had the pics done at a local pet store for valentine's day

she ended up sending me a purse and apologized but there really was nothing I could do


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i hate how some ppl will just take ur pics, and about googling , i just googled dolce from spoiled maltese , and so many post came up , even my mouse problem post ... hmmm .. i know this is a public forum but is there a way to make our post private?


If all the posts were private, no one would find us doing a Google search for health information, etc. If you have something to post that you want private, then put it in the Contributor's Forum.

If you're not a contributor then you'll just need to be aware of what you post and that it will likely be searchable. If you don't want it public, then you may not want to post it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

true ..


k/c mom said:


> If all the posts were private, no one would find us doing a Google search for health information, etc. If you have something to post that you want private, then put it in the Contributor's Forum.
> 
> If you're not a contributor then you'll just need to be aware of what you post and that it will likely be searchable. If you don't want it public, then you may not want to post it.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

princessre said:


> Not only are my fluffs on Google images, but also when I type in "Bijou and Casanova" on Google, there are TEN pages of results of almost everything I've ever written about my fluffs and me. This is soooo beyond creepy.:exploding:


oh yeah and get this I learned on another group about tagging as people were tagging stuff on a thread I was on and then the ones doing it were telling everyone how to do it yet accusing others of doing it lol - I thought it was comical as they were the ones doing the tagging obviously since they were teaching us all in their threads - The tagging was to hurt people which I thought was very disgusting. They did this so when people would do searches the tags came up about them. I was so bummed I did not know about it sooner as I could have tagged all the information I wrote over and over to help sick dogs lol - it would have saved me alot of time so wish they did the class for a good thing instead of to hurt people. This was when i learned if you do the google search all the writings come up on these forums. 

That thread was very enlightening to me

Can you tag on here? If so hopefully people are doing it for good and not to hurt people


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> If all the posts were private, no one would find us doing a Google search for health information, etc. If you have something to post that you want private, then put it in the Contributor's Forum.
> 
> If you're not a contributor then you'll just need to be aware of what you post and that it will likely be searchable. If you don't want it public, then you may not want to post it.


I had a bad experience on another group on contributing forum as I contributed to join a GE then found out this section was a gossiping section about other members on the group that were not contributing It really disappointed me greatly that my money went to this so is this the way it is here? People would come to the site for help and then people in this section would act like they were helping and then go talk and laugh about them on donating talk. I could not believe it as do not like to support people being hurt. I believe in help them if you want to help but do not be two faced about it  

I would love to contribute as long as it is for a good cause but not to watch others gossip about other people on open forum  

Not sure if I am a contributor here or not but will go check now. 

If it is not a gossip session then I would be happy to donate money to this site

How do we know if we are contributing members does it say donating member under our name?

I almost donated my own money for each of the people they did this to inorder for them to be donating members just so this would stop as I doubt people would say to them the things they said in private if the people saw what they were writing I felt sorry for these people who were just trying to get help for their dogs. If people truly wanted to help these people then why talk badly about them privately


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> Guys, as Yung has said and really you should know ... EVERYTHING you say in a public forum on the Internet is PUBLIC ... this is not a private place to communicate. Google scans the site and picks up the posts.
> 
> In fact, the Search function was broken on the Purse Forum for about a week a while back and while it was down, we could search for threads by using Google... they were all there.
> 
> ...


Sher, I do agree with this. I don't mind at all if my babies pop up on a google search, actually I was proud to see them, my siggy popped up :wub:

What makes me see red, is when they are stolen, by someone and then puts them on their site and then has the nerve to critque the picture!

I post pics of my babies knowing it is a public forum, and I don't mind at all if they pop up for others to see, but I do get so upset if any of our babies pics are lifted and used. That's just awful.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

allheart said:


> Sher, I do agree with this. I don't mind at all if my babies pop up on a google search, actually I was proud to see them, my siggy popped up :wub:
> 
> What makes me see red, is when they are stolen, by someone and then puts them on their site and then has the nerve to critque the picture!
> 
> I post pics of my babies knowing it is a public forum, and I don't mind at all if they pop up for others to see, but I do get so upset if any of our babies pics are lifted and used. That's just awful.


Yes, that's what bothers me ... when people "grab" pictures and then use them for profit. But you know ... if the photos are in Google, the person taking them probably thinks they are free for the taking ... they have no way to contact the person .. they don't even know who owns the photo, etc. Google really is the one who is stealing the photos.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

I see 3 photos on there that I recognize, & I haven't been here that long & often don't look at photos (due to ipad use). Here's what you photo owners need to do. Notify her that she has 24 hours to take down the photo. At the end of 24 hours, notify her web host. They'll take down her sites if she doesn't comply. I promise you that's what you need to do. 

As far as finding them on Google, the photos do not belong to Google. It is a search engine. And it isn't true that they "don't know" where each one came from; if you go to Google images, each time you put your pointer on a photo it tells the website of origination. So if you(she) need a photo that badly, follow the link(s) to the original forum or whatever, write to the appropriate person, and ask for permission. BTW, saying "courtesy of SM" or "courtesy of Google" doesn't cut it -- if you haven't asked, it isn't by their courtesy 

Now for my gripe.......
As a published author and freelance ghost writer, I deeply resent these people that buy a pre-written book on a topic (dog health, for example), slant it this way and that (maltese health, boxer health, etc) and call themselves WRITERS. :Bad day:

Has anyone read her book? I think when I investigated it, I found that she'd written several similar ones, which usually means each one is created from the same basic format. The way it works is, you pay like $20 for a piece of work (ahem) that is obviously cut/pasted from the 'net and changed maybe a little bit. Then you create a bunch of ebooks from it. Then you create a bunch of websites to sell your ebooks. Voila! Instant fame, fortune, and ya get to call yourself a "writer." (okay, no fame or fortune, but that's what they all think) 


We need a different name for them. Not _writers._(Copiers? Xeroxers?)


A true professional writer would already know that you can't plagiarize in any way shape or form, including and especially photos. ANNNNND even if you take the photo yourself -- better have a signed consent form on file. 

Sorry. Rant over.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It looks like Lady's and Shoni's pictures are finally down.

In my email last night I told her if they were not taken down within 24 hours I would publicly announce that she was using stolen pictures on her website. I told her that would include not only Facebook, but all the dog forums I belong to. I also told her that since I sold dog apparel, my denouncement would be far reaching.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marj -- I'm so sorry that you had to resort to this but at least it did the trick. And I'm so sad that the pictures were ever stolen and used in the first place.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> It looks like Lady's and Shoni's pictures are finally down.
> 
> In my email last night I told her if they were not taken down within 24 hours I would publicly announce that she was using stolen pictures on her website. I told her that would include not only Facebook, but all the dog forums I belong to. I also told her that since I sold dog apparel, my denouncement would be far reaching.


 
How upsetting and frustrating!!! Good for you, Marj! :thumbsup:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

dwerten said:


> I had a bad experience on another group on contributing forum as I contributed to join a GE then found out this section was a gossiping section about other members on the group that were not contributing It really disappointed me greatly that my money went to this so is this the way it is here? People would come to the site for help and then people in this section would act like they were helping and then go talk and laugh about them on donating talk. I could not believe it as do not like to support people being hurt. I believe in help them if you want to help but do not be two faced about it
> 
> I would love to contribute as long as it is for a good cause but not to watch others gossip about other people on open forum
> 
> ...


Deb, the SM contributers forum is not used to slam, gossip or redicule members. It's exactly what it was intended for, to post/share something you don't want the whole world to see. It has the same rules to follow as the rest of the SM forum. Posting in the contributers forum isn't to keep certain members from reading it, it's to keep it as private as possible on a public forum.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> It looks like Lady's and Shoni's pictures are finally down.
> 
> In my email last night I told her if they were not taken down within 24 hours I would publicly announce that she was using stolen pictures on her website. I told her that would include not only Facebook, but all the dog forums I belong to. I also told her that since I sold dog apparel, my denouncement would be far reaching.


GGGGGGGGO Marj!!!!!! :cheer::cheer:

Glad it worked!!!! Awesome!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

momtoboo said:


> Deb, the SM contributers forum is not used to slam, gossip or redicule members. It's exactly what it was intended for, to post/share something you don't want the whole world to see. It has the same rules to follow as the rest of the SM forum. Posting in the contributers forum isn't to keep certain members from reading it, it's to keep it as private as possible on a public forum.


Thanks as that makes me feel better about contributing as do not want my money going to hurt other people with dogs in trouble like I saw before. I always want my money going to help dogs  I am glad it is not that way here


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got this email from them. :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:

Hello Marjorie,


*We are very sorry for not getting back to you sooner. * I am in charge of photos and I have been away, taking care of my father.


Despite trying to care of my father who *just *had open heart surgery, I have driven home and taken time out of caring for him, just in order to change the photo for you. *Which, by the way, your threats should be pointed to the website that is giving away your photo as royalty free, as we stated to you previously. *



Why you would send such a mean, rude, uncaring *and *thoughtless email with *such *nasty threats is beyond me. I can't even begin to wonder why you would have *such *a mean streak in you toward someone who did nothing wrong to you. 


*We all pray that you are now satisfied and that you find happiness. *


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmmmm, well I'm glad she finally took them down, but she never even answered my email about Shoni's picture. I posted about her on FB giving her name and the name of that website. I also messaged her through her FB page and then the page disappeared.

I agree with "Dogwriter". Although most of the 'advice' about pet maltese, evidently quoted from the "book", sounds pretty good it looks like words repeated. The first thing I thought was how does this young thing know all this about so many breeds? Doesn't sound real.

Her pleading innocent and taking care of ailing father--since there is so much seemingly phony about what she is doing and saying--I have a hard time with that.:blush:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

dwerten said:


> I had a bad experience on another group on contributing forum as I contributed to join a GE then found out this section was a gossiping section about other members on the group that were not contributing It really disappointed me greatly that my money went to this so is this the way it is here? People would come to the site for help and then people in this section would act like they were helping and then go talk and laugh about them on donating talk. I could not believe it as do not like to support people being hurt. I believe in help them if you want to help but do not be two faced about it
> 
> I would love to contribute as long as it is for a good cause but not to watch others gossip about other people on open forum
> 
> ...


If you look to the left of the screen, under your username it will say, "premium or lifetime member" if you are a paid member here. Also, your username will be in black if you are not a paid member, here. Lifetime or premium member's usernames are in color. 

I'm so sorry you had a bad experience on another forum.  I would be very disappointed, too.

I just joined this board as a paid member. I have been considering for quite some time. I'm a private person. I've never been a huge fan of facebook, for this reason. I don't want to share with the world my private life....joy or sadness. It's fine for others to do so, but, I am just not comfortable doing this. I have found the SM Contributors forum to be only a source of uplifting and positive support system for others. Yes, it is private, but, a great protection measure, imo. As, I don't want to share everything with the whole world. I was attacked on another board for dressing my fluffs up and putting bows in their hair. I was told that dressing up our fluffs in clothes or bows is very abusive. My dogs were called derogatory names and mocked for how they look. I was also told I was a "bad" puppy parent for using a stroller. The owner did nothing. Here at SM, with the board being run by corporate and more formally organized as a true business.....I feel so much safer here. This is a wonderful place and I encourage you to join. You will not be sorry. :grouphug:

My apologies to the OP for taking this thread off topic, but, I wanted to address this issue.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I just got this email from them. :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> Hello Marjorie,
> 
> ...


What a condescending, arrogant, piece of work she is! She got caught with her hand in the cookie jar, and is trying to make you feel guilty - what a trip! :angry:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

suzimalteselover said:


> If you look to the left of the screen, under your username it will say, "premium or lifetime member" if you are a paid member here. Also, your username will be in black if you are not a paid member, here. Lifetime or premium member's usernames are in color.
> 
> I'm so sorry you had a bad experience on another forum.  I would be very disappointed, too.
> 
> ...


Thanks and glad again it is not like that here as i was very disappointed in people that I had respect for on there doing this and lost alot of respect for them as I thought they really cared about dogs since they were always helping in sick and injured and breeding section so when i saw this it made me sad. 

I am sorry you were treated this way as sometimes clothes help dogs like my dee dee who has allergies. Do not feel bad as I have been attacked for helping people with sick dogs after going through alot with my own. I never will understand that either but unfortunately on the internet people say and do things they probably would never do face to face to people because they hide behind a computer thinking it is ok to hurt others on the other end for some sick reason  It is sad and glad you feel safe here as it is nice to know you have a support especially if something happens with your little one and nice to know you can have a common bond with others that love their dogs like you do.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Her pleading innocent and taking care of ailing father--since there is so much seemingly phony about what she is doing and saying--I have a hard time with that.:blush:





Starsmom said:


> What a condescending, arrogant, piece of work she is! She got caught with her hand in the cookie jar, and is trying to make you feel guilty - what a trip! :angry:



Yeah, don't you hate it when your father has open heart surgery the very day you are busted for using stolen pictures? Talk about bad timing! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Yeah, don't you hate it when your father has open heart surgery the very day you are busted for using stolen pictures? Talk about bad timing! :HistericalSmiley:


well hopefully her dad did not go through that  as my dad had a double bypass and it was a very stressful time for our family


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> Yeah, don't you hate it when your father has open heart surgery the very day you are busted for using stolen pictures? Talk about bad timing! :HistericalSmiley:


:yes: :goodpost:


----------



## bloomingtails (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, I just read through this post...unbelievable that a business person would just grab someone's pic without permission. I am afraid to go search google for the names of my pics!

Any business entity who is going to revert to stealing her pics from people's personal pics is not going to be in business long....there are reputable, professional and ethical businesses who play by the rules and if she is skipping steps on such a basic part of the site with photos, you can be sure she is cutting corners on other things and will bite the dust eventually.

I would never do that and if I use a pic, I make sure I have the owners permission and keep a copy of it for our records.

Good point about contacting the web hosting...they will jump in and make them take them down as it is an infringement.

Got a good education reading this post and am now resolved to watermark our pics.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> I just got this email from them. :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> Hello Marjorie,
> 
> ...


Oh gosh ... the sarcasm!!!!:w00t::angry::new_shocked:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

bloomingtails said:


> Wow, I just read through this post...unbelievable that a business person would just grab someone's pic without permission. I am afraid to go search google for the names of my pics!
> 
> Any business entity who is going to revert to stealing her pics from people's personal pics is not going to be in business long....there are reputable, professional and ethical businesses who play by the rules and if she is skipping steps on such a basic part of the site with photos, you can be sure she is cutting corners on other things and will bite the dust eventually.
> 
> ...


I agree - karma is a powerful thing. If you do not do the right thing eventually it comes back to haunt you in life  Best to do the right thing even if it means less money, less friends, etc at least you can sleep good at night 

I have never copyrighted pics or done watermark not sure how to do all that - just always trusted people. Guess I am just naive lol Probably why i was so shocked to go to a specialty show 2 hrs from me and see my dogs on someone's purse LOLLLLL then to find out she had a website selling them double shocker lol Then at first wanted me to pay for the purse she was sending me of MY DOGS she was making money on LOLLLL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I just got this email from them. :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> Hello Marjorie,
> 
> ...


OMG Marj, well I'm glad they are down. And she was still so unkind to you in return, after critiquing your special Lady.

All she had to say is 

*I am so sorry for getting back to you, we had a family emergency. I also am very sorry, for using your furbabies pictures, and any upset or hurt that may have caused.*

*I have taken the down and once again, do apologize.*

*Wishing you well Signed,*
*The Lady who was wrong*

That's all she had to say. Marj, I am sorry she used Lady's pic that way, and to all the furbabies that she used.

I do pray that her father is okay, and hope she wouldn't lie about that


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> Yeah, don't you hate it when your father has open heart surgery the very day you are busted for using stolen pictures? Talk about bad timing! :HistericalSmiley:


LMAO ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

allheart said:


> OMG Marj, well I'm glad they are down. And she was still so unkind to you in return, after critiquing your special Lady.
> 
> All she had to say is
> 
> ...


I agree I would hope no one would lie about the health of their father for something like this


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOO!!!! I am happy to read that the photos of Precious Lady and Shoni are no longer in that website ^_^


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

allheart said:


> OMG Marj, well I'm glad they are down. And she was still so unkind to you in return, after critiquing your special Lady.
> 
> All she had to say is
> 
> ...


I know! After my first email I did get a reply asking me for permission to use Lady's picture. She also asked if I had a breeding program! 

Like I would give her permission to use Lady's picture as an example of a poorly bred Maltese especially if I had a breeding program.

I don't believe for a minute she has a father who just had open heart surgery. She got back to me right way when she thought she could get my permission. If she did have a family emergency, a quick email to Dee and I letting us know her situation and assuring us the pictures would be removed as soon as she could get to them would have been fine.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone seen this book to make sure your pictures are not being used in the book? I don't have any pics on here, but the topic is one I'm familiar with. My daughter has had several impersonators claiming to be her, blogging about her family, life, etc., stealing her photos. If this person, these people are unethical enough to use images they googled on their site, I doubt they'd stop at including some in the book. Since they are selling the book, it becomes a whole different discussion. 

Cheri S


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Very good point Cheri. Trouble is I don't want to pay for the book to see if Shoni is in there.:blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> I know! After my first email I did get a reply asking me for permission to use Lady's picture. *She also asked if I had a breeding program! *


:angry: Some people are just so annoying!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

suzimalteselover said:


> I don't want to share with the world my private life....joy or sadness. It's fine for others to do so, but, I am just not comfortable doing this.


Please do remind me to do that too, Suzi. It sure is a pity for me because I do not mind sharing with "people I know"..in fact, I enjoy doing that, but I also know that even the ones who I do not know are able to get access to everything I share (yes the whole world - whoever can get access to the Internet). I try not to share other than maltese stuff, but I tend to forget sometimes!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

CheriS said:


> Has anyone seen this book to make sure your pictures are not being used in the book? I don't have any pics on here, but the topic is one I'm familiar with. My daughter has had several impersonators claiming to be her, blogging about her family, life, etc., stealing her photos. If this person, these people are unethical enough to use images they googled on their site, I doubt they'd stop at including some in the book. Since they are selling the book, it becomes a whole different discussion.
> 
> Cheri S


I didn't even think of that!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

momtoboo said:


> Deb, the SM contributers forum is not used to slam, gossip or redicule members. It's exactly what it was intended for, to post/share something you don't want the whole world to see. It has the same rules to follow as the rest of the SM forum. Posting in the contributers forum isn't to keep certain members from reading it, it's to keep it as private as possible on a public forum.


I agree with Sue. I have yet to see any gossip about non contributing members. And it's there like she said to share something you don't want to be plastered all over the internet.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

k/c mom said:


> Guys, as Yung has said and really you should know ... *EVERYTHING you say in a public forum on the Internet is PUBLIC ... this is not a private place to communicate. Google scans the site and picks up the posts.*
> 
> In fact, the Search function was broken on the Purse Forum for about a week a while back and while it was down, we could search for threads by using Google... they were all there.
> 
> ...


I did not participate in the thread "What are your thoughts ladies" in the "Anything goes" forum for exactly that reason. I don't want my private life be plastered all over the internet. As a matter of fact I was shocked that so many of you shared such private matters on a public forum. Anything you say is picked up by the search engines. *I think it would be a good thing if Yung could move that thread and put it in the contributors forum. *Or since Kat got her answers, maybe just delete the all thing.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> I did not participate in the thread "What are your thoughts ladies" in the "Anything goes" forum for exactly that reason. I don't want my private life be plastered all over the internet. As a matter of fact I was shocked that so many of you shared such private matters on a public forum. Anything you say is picked up by the search engines. *I think it would be a good thing if Yung could move that thread and put it in the contributors forum. *Or since Kat got her answers, maybe just delete the all thing.


Yes I was just thinking about that myself. I think I will delete my reply. I did realize it was public and didn't say anything I wouldn't say again, but still.......


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I just got this email from them. :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> Hello Marjorie,
> 
> ...


What a ridiculous sanctimonious response.  she had no business using your picture. I am pleased you pursued it.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

The gall of some people. :angry: I'm glad you pursued this and the picture was removed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Marj, did you ask her from what site she obtained the pic? I would want to know in case she's telling the truth.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cosy said:


> Marj, did you ask her from what site she obtained the pic? I would want to know in case she's telling the truth.


She stopped responding to my emails after I told her she couldn't use the picture so I never found out. She never responded to any of Dee's emails. Dee said she sent her a pm through Facebook and then she took her page down!

She sure didn't act like someone who was telling the truth.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thinking about this some more ... you know ... when you are selling something, as she is, it never hurts to be gracious... especially when you are in the wrong. Anyone can make a mistake and use a photo they shouldn't, but it is how they respond that really tells so much about their character.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe I'm just not getting it...but I really wouldn't care if she was using Rocky's pictures. It's not as if he will be abducted or molested. If you use Facebook, anyone can use your pictures too. And that's of your kids or grandkids.:huh:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Maybe I'm just not getting it...but I really wouldn't care if she was using Rocky's pictures. It's not as if he will be abducted or molested. If you use Facebook, anyone can use your pictures too. And that's of your kids or grandkids.:huh:


I would never want anyone to use Lady's picture without my permission. You have no idea what they will do with them. People have stolen pictures of Maltese on SM and used them Puppyfind to scam people.

In this case it was especially hurtful because she used Lady as an example of a poorly bred Maltese. :smcry:

It's just like with your own children, you can criticize them, but heaven help the stranger who does!

As far as Facebook goes, only my friends can see my pictures. They are not public.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, well I that would bother me too. How dare she! I can understand that!
With Facebook, those pictures are not yours anymore once you put them there. At least that was my understanding. Facebook collects pictures and information that you put on there. I use Facebook and I too use the most secure settings like you. But it's not enough I'm afraid.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Yes I was just thinking about that myself. I think I will delete my reply. I did realize it was public and didn't say anything I wouldn't say again, but still.......


I agree Maureen. I deleted my reply. If Kat wants to ask me anything personal, she has my email and I welcome any questions she has.  Or, if any members here want to ask me something, I would be happy to answer in private. I know of trolls that lurk this site from other dog boards looking for information just to be hateful. They must be so miserable in their private life to do so.  


Ladysmom said:


> I would never want anyone to use Lady's picture without my permission. You have no idea what they will do with them. People have stolen pictures of Maltese on SM and used them Puppyfind to scam people.
> 
> In this case it was especially hurtful because she used Lady as an example of a poorly bred Maltese. :smcry:
> 
> ...


Marj...Lady is beautiful! Every once in awhile, my hubby will check out everyone's furbabies on here. He wants to join. But, he sees no other men on here, but Joe! LOL! But, getting off topic again, I told him that you and Lady are the ones sending the bows. When he saw Lady's pics in your siggy and avatar, he said, "Awwww, she's adorable!!!" :wub:



Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh, well I that would bother me too. How dare she! I can understand that!
> With Facebook, those pictures are not yours anymore once you put them there. At least that was my understanding. Facebook collects pictures and information that you put on there. I use Facebook and I too use the most secure settings like you. But it's not enough I'm afraid.


This is my understanding, too. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

suzimalteselover said:


> Marj...Lady is beautiful! Every once in awhile, my hubby will check out everyone's furbabies on here. He wants to join. But, he sees no other men on here, but Joe! LOL! But, getting off topic again, I told him that you and Lady are the ones sending the bows. When he saw Lady's pics in your siggy and avatar, he said, "Awwww, she's adorable!!!" :wub:


Thank you, Suzi! Lady is a rescue and I know she is pretty far from the standard, but I certainly don't want her picture used to illustrate that!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Thank you, Suzi! Lady is a rescue and I know she is pretty far from the standard, but I certainly don't want her picture used to illustrate that!


Marj, I too wanted to tell you that Lady is soooo adorable and such a sweet face! Rocky is far from the standard too and I would not have liked it either. Sending Lady big wet kisses from Rocky...I think he's smitten.:wub:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I just looked at it now, and see the 2 pics are replaced with 2 new Maltese pics...I wonder who the lady stole those pics from??

I wouldn't see anything wrong if she approached the person and asked for permission first. And they ok it. But it's wrong to just take peoples pictures and use them for whatever you want, good or bad.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> I did not participate in the thread "What are your thoughts ladies" in the "Anything goes" forum for exactly that reason. I don't want my private life be plastered all over the internet. As a matter of fact I was shocked that so many of you shared such private matters on a public forum. Anything you say is picked up by the search engines. *I think it would be a good thing if Yung could move that thread and put it in the contributors forum. *Or since Kat got her answers, maybe just delete the all thing.


You know, I thought about this. I actually added the sentence in the original/first post "feel free to give your input about the topic in general without adding in personal experience if you wish not to" <-- or something like that in the line of the same meaning, on purpose. (*Edited:* just to be more exact: 


Katkoota said:


> Please feel free to simply just post your general input about something like a long term commitment. You don’t have to bring in personal experiences if you wish not to


I sure got more than expected. I sure got my answer. Very thankful for everyone. 
I would really love for the thread to be deleted. I think this will be useful to everyone.
Last time, I asked Yung to delete one thread of mine, I didn't succeed. Maybe this will have more reasons to be deleted. I will PM Yung now


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

SugarBob62 said:


> I just looked at it now, and see the 2 pics are replaced with 2 new Maltese pics...I wonder who the lady stole those pics from??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If one clicks on "age" I recognize the birthday dog as one from SM but don't remember just which one???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> If one clicks on "age" I recognize the birthday dog as one from SM but don't remember just which one???


I do,too. I mentioned that early on in this thread. I can't figure out whose Malt it is, though.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I think that person was definitely in the wrong for doing what she did, and a sincere apology on her part after taking the picture down would've been appropriate, in my opinion; however, I find it incredibly tacky that you would make light of the possibility that her father may have recently had open heart surgery. How do you know she's not telling the truth? Unless you know this person, which I doubt you do, it really is impossible to say with certainty that her father did not have open heart surgery.



Ladysmom said:


> Yeah, don't you hate it when your father has open heart surgery the very day you are busted for using stolen pictures? Talk about bad timing! :HistericalSmiley:


Also, I get that you're upset that she took Lady's picture without permission, and then used it to illustrate a "poorly-bred" Maltese, no less; however, I seem to recall you suggesting to others in the past that their dogs may be poorly-bred Malts, as well. Do you think their feelings were hurt as yours were? Hmmm... 



Ladysmom said:


> I would never want anyone to use Lady's picture without my permission. You have no idea what they will do with them. People have stolen pictures of Maltese on SM and used them Puppyfind to scam people.
> 
> In this case it was especially hurtful because she used Lady as an example of a poorly bred Maltese. :smcry:
> 
> It's just like with your own children, you can criticize them, but heaven help the stranger who does!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

lovesophie said:


> I think that person was definitely in the wrong for doing what she did, and a sincere apology on her part after taking the picture down would've been appropriate, in my opinion; however, I find it incredibly tacky that you would make light of the possibility that her father may have recently had open heart surgery. How do you know she's not telling the truth? Unless you know this person, which I doubt you do, it really is impossible to say with certainty that her father did not have open heart surgery.
> 
> Also, I get that you're upset that she took Lady's picture without permission, and then used it to illustrate a "poorly-bred" Maltese, no less; however, I seem to recall you suggesting to others in the past that their dogs may be poorly-bred Malts, as well. Do you think their feelings were hurt as yours were? Hmmm...


Good grief! Marj was venting as we all do from time to time here. Marj knows that Lady is poorly bred .. she's a rescue for heaven's sake. 

But it can be somewhat shocking and hurtful when your Malt's photo is stolen and then used on the web as the "poster child" for a poorly bred Malt and her faults pointed out on a web site.

The site owner's email seemed disingenuous, so Marj was just making light of it, especially due to the tone of the site owner's response.

Personally, I found your post to be mean spirited. Marj was upset enough and then you put salt on the wound. Couldn't you have just let it go.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> Good grief! Marj was venting as we all do from time to time here. Marj knows that Lady is poorly bred .. she's a rescue for heaven's sake.
> 
> But it can be somewhat shocking and hurtful when your Malt's photo is stolen and then used on the web as the "poster child" for a poorly bred Malt and her faults pointed out on a web site.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry, but no, I could not have “just let it go”. I call it as I see it, and I stand by what I said in that I find it extremely tacky that she would make light of such a situation without knowing with certainty.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've said before that it's very hard to play fast and loose with ethics. Either you are an ethical person or you are not. That's the way I have lived my life and tend to judge others. Knowing the difference between right or wrong and doing such is a part of someone's character and guides one's decisions and moral fiber. If this "author"- and i'm using the term very loosely - feels comfortable doing things as unethical as stealing people's photos to use for her own purposes then I really would have to question her ethical behavior in whatever she does. I am in an industry where I use photos, footage and music and *never* use anything without permission. I also had a parent who had triple bypass so I don't take that lightly and I do question that woman's ethics and feel Marj and Dee are quite justified in their feelings and everything they wrote. Bravo ladies and I'm glad those shots were taken down.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

lovesophie said:


> I think that person was definitely in the wrong for doing what she did, and a sincere apology on her part after taking the picture down would've been appropriate, in my opinion; however, I find it incredibly tacky that you would make light of the possibility that her father may have recently had open heart surgery. How do you know she's not telling the truth? Unless you know this person, which I doubt you do, it really is impossible to say with certainty that her father did not have open heart surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I get that you're upset that she took Lady's picture without permission, and then used it to illustrate a "poorly-bred" Maltese, no less; however, I seem to recall you suggesting to others in the past that their dogs may be poorly-bred Malts, as well. Do you think their feelings were hurt as yours were? Hmmm...



I am addressing my remarks Sarah in reply to her post: I can understand being miffed about the photos, and using a dog as an example of poor breeding. It would evoke emotion in me as well. But I agree with you Sarah. I personally would not have made any comments online concerning the woman's personal character, or her father's illness, since there is no way that I could know whether it is true. If it is, I feel sorry that she (or anyone) has to deal with that, having dealt with it firsthand myself. 

It is one thing to condemn a person's behavior, like condemning the woman's behavior in taking the photos, and to question her business ethics, yet it is quite another to attack the person herself. I realize of course, that a person's business ethics define who they are inside, yet when on a public forum, in my opinion, it is best to at least try and refrain from any direct personal character attacks, and address the person's _behavior _instead.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> OMG Marj, well I'm glad they are down. And she was still so unkind to you in return, after critiquing your special Lady.
> 
> All she had to say is
> 
> ...


And to all I stand by what I wrote above.

To me, this simply isn't about lifting Lady's picture and pointing out what she saw as "faults". 

I have to tell you, when I read what she wrote about Lady, I was not a happy camper, and it broke my heart, imagine how Marj felt.

Lady, is a very very very special fur-baby. All of ours are. But to me, I see Lady, and see the most special girl, with the most amazing Mom taking care of her.

The women that wrote things about Lady, if I were Marj, I would have enlightened her, to how old Lady is, and all her ailments, and what a trooper Lady is. So, that next time, maybe the woman would think first.

How would I feel, if she took Mia and Leo's pic and "critiqued" them, I couldn't care less. I would have just asked her to please take down their pictures. And I'm very serious when I say that, because thank God, right now, they are healthy.

Now if it were my Flakey's, when he was 15, with CHF and cushions, and all the issues he struggled with, but yet was such a trooper, I would have been LIVID. I can't imagine the hurt.

Lady is just a very special fur-baby, and extra special to me. Marj, does an amazing job, more then amazing, with Lady and Lady looks incredible. Lady is extra special to me, because my Kara, who never got the chance, at age 8 (that's when I first joined here), when first diagnosed, I see a shining example in Marj and Lady. We had just found out my Kara had DKA diabeties , she was a beautiful, bouncy, happy little girl, when we had to put her in the hospital. Her first night, she did beautiful up until 12 midnight. The next shift nurse adminstered another round of insulin, and at 1 AM, my beautiful Kara, was gone. No one expected it, not even the hospital, or her normal vets. Marj, was one of the first on here, who help me understand what my Kara had, as hubby and I just felt we were hit by a truck and completely shattered.

Sorry, for bringing in my situation, but I just wanted to relay to all of you, why Lady is so special to me, and why it would doubley hurt, triple hurt, to have a perfect stranger, post a picture and be negative, without knowing her special background. Even if I didn't have that experience with our Kara, Lady would and is extra special to me.

I know alot of the above, is not addressing anything directly or indirectly about what anyone posted. Just sharing some insight.

And I do hope the woman's father is okay, and I bet Marj does too.

I love you dear Lady :wub:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, if you google your pets name you will most likely find tons of links back here to SM. With this being a public forum there is really no way around. The internet is filled with "spiders" the job of these spiders is to go on forums, weblists, etc and the basically "crawl" the internet and take snap shots. This is how google and other search engines basically get all the info that is out there. 

Best way to protect yourself is to watermark your photos, put a copyright notice on them and the number one way is not to put them up at all. But then again, we will all be very,very sad 

At least a person can do is ask the owner of the pics for permission before using it. I think that should be common courtesy.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh, well I that would bother me too. How dare she! I can understand that!
> With Facebook, those pictures are not yours anymore once you put them there. At least that was my understanding. Facebook collects pictures and information that you put on there. I use Facebook and I too use the most secure settings like you. But it's not enough I'm afraid.


This is why I took down ALL my photos from facebook. Only a few are on there.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> This is why I took down ALL my photos from facebook. Only a few are on there.


You can set your FB photos to be private for friends only or to be seen by just certain friends. I feel my photos are safer there than most places on the Web.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

As the original poster, and the person whose dog isn't even being discussed in 99% of these comments, can I ask to close this thread?:huh:


----------

